# Need a new PSU with P2 connector



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

My PSU died in my main desktop which is ATX AMD Athlon 64 based with a single SATA HDD. Fortunately I had a spare PC to swap PSU's with to confirm this was a dead PSU.

My problem is looking at new PSU's I can't find one with a P2 CPU connector.

My PSU is a 20 + 4 pin plugged into a 24 pin socket. There is an extra connector labelled P2 which is also used. Many PSU's list a P4 connector which I'm certain is different and some just list a 4 pin 12v ATX connector.

I only want an inexpensive PSU as this is a basic desktop using onboard graphics. I'm looking at these two models:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/109466
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/141597

The Hiper unit says it's fully compatible with Athlon 64 so do I assume it'll have the connector I want?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The P4 in marketing terms is the connector you want 2 black and 2 yellow wires, some manufacturers awhile back labeled the plug P2 for Power 2 and the 24 pin was labeled P1 for Power 1. Some newer units come with a 4+4 to make a EPS 8 pin out of the CPU 4pin just like the 24pin main is usually a 20+4.

Neither of those are great but if you have to take that route use the Hiper.

Have a read through the power supply sticky there is a link in my signature below.


----------



## AGP (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks Wrench97. That's a real help knowing the P2 is just a standard 12v CPU connector.

Would you say this is a better PSU for a quid more? I really don't want to spend too much but at the same time I'm avoiding the very cheap and cheerful end of the spectrum (although this is undoubtedly cheap and cheerful to serious system builders).

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/124922


Thanks again.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Stick with the corsair line which ebuyer carries. We need the specs from your computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Corsair or OCZ I think Arctic Power is a European supplier I can't remember see one.


----------

